# Need help programming my remote...



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm usually pretty good at doing this kind of stuff but for the life of me I can't get my remote to program correctly. I have a Samsung TV and an Onkyo stereo receiver, so the only signals I need to send to the TV are power on/off. The volume & mute go to the Onkyo receiver. I tried programming AV1 to be the receiver and the code 31805 seemed to work, I can control the receiver but only when the little switch is set to AV1. When I put it back to the directv logo it won't control the receiver. I tried the 993, the vol down, and select adjustments, but none of them seemed to do what I needed...Every time I put it back to the directv symbol it would send the volume commands to the tv. Any advice?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

There is a lock AV1 volume option somewhere in the remote options. It has been too long since I have done it, I can't tell you exactly where, but that is what you are looking for.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

With slider at AV1, the mute/select 'till flash, 993, select should control AVR volume when returned to Directv mode.

If not, slide to TV and mute/select 'till flash, 993, volume down.

In this mode, the AVR, if properly programmed, will be primary for volume and mute. The TV position (only) will work for TV volume and mute.

If you have a RC65RX remote for the 24 series, you can reset the remote using mute/select 981. This will remove AV1, AV2 and TV programmed settings and place remote in default IR mode (If you use the menu to reset the remote, you need to exit and come back in to get to the manufacturer/model device numbers). Then you you can navigate back to menu and program remote. That's where you'll find the remote lock modes. Don't forget to set those before you exit remote setup. If you do forget, the 993 codes above should work if the devices were properly programmed.


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok I didn't realize you had to do the 993 AND the select during the same program attempt. That fixed the volume problem, but I still can't turn the receiver on/off without changing the slider to the AV1 position and hitting the power button...

The On & Off buttons turn both the TV & the receiver on/off which is really convenient, but I'd like it to work on all 3 if possible...

thanks


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Not possible. Sorry. But for $8.50 at your local walgreens you can pick up a remote that will. The RCA RCRP05B is made by the same folks as the DirecTV remote and uses all the same codes and programming, but adds 15 step macros on any button plus learning.


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

wow, looks like a nice remote but the cheapest I can find online is like $12-15, it's really only $8.50 at Walgreens? They don't have it on their website and I find it strange that a small store like Walgreens would carry such a specialty remote...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

It's actually a very common remote. It's cheap at walgreens because it's on clearance. I know this because I've bought more than I care to admit. The really cool thing is that you can program it from your computer if you get the right cable. Problem is the cable costs much more than the remote. But you end up with a remote with the same capabilities as ones costing a hundred dollars or more.

Here's a screenshot of the programming software showing DirecTV as an example. You just drag and drop any function to any button you like.



With the programming software, I was easily able to program 8 devices, 20 key moves, 20 macros (activities) of up to 15 steps each (including pauses and device specific macros), and load a patch to make my macros run incredibly fast (six 30 second skips in about a second). Even after all of this, 80% of the memory is still free. I can backup and restore the entire remote memory in about 3 seconds, and I don't have to rely on a web server to do it. They're also very reliable. I have remotes like this one that are still going strong after 10 years of daily use (some of my harmonys have only lasted a few months). It's really quite amazing.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

The macros are cool but wouldn't you have to set your Directv boxes to IR remote mode to use this? I'd like a version that is RF capable, backlit and had the macros.

RF is the reason I stick with the Directv remote.


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

This remote can do all the stuff the "RC64" does? (Ie: frame advance, pause, rewind, ect..) I'd love to find a remote that I could program to turn on/off all my AV equipment.. Unfortunately the Yamaha I got a few years back uses seperate buttons to turn the stupid thing on and off.. So I've not been able to find a basic remote that'll work right with it, and turn everything on and off with just a single button.. I have no idea why they'd want to make a home AV reciever with dual on/off buttons, but had I known that beforehand I'd of gotten something else.. But performance wise I've always had great luck with Yamaha... Oh well..


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

armchair said:


> The macros are cool but wouldn't you have to set your Directv boxes to IR remote mode to use this? I'd like a version that is RF capable, backlit and had the macros.
> 
> RF is the reason I stick with the Directv remote.


The Xsight Touch does all of the above, but it's more than $8.50. I still use several DirecTV RF remotes too.



Mickstix said:


> This remote can do all the stuff the "RC64" does? (Ie: frame advance, pause, rewind, ect..)


Yep, and more. HERE's how to program the press-and-hold commands I think you're talking about.


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

Got a link for the programming cable?


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a similar problem with my audio receiver.... can someone help?


I have a new HR24 connected to a Sony TV and Yamaha AV receiver and a separate H24 connected to Olevia TV.

With my HR20, I could program the remote to communicate with the Yamaha. Channel up/down controlled DTV and volume up/down controlled the audio, all with the switch on the DTV location. I could slide the switch to AV1 and press the center PWR button and turn the Yamaha on/off or press the "1" or "5" keys and switch between inputs.

On my HR24, I programmed it for the Yamaha and it correctly does the volume up/down however when I slide it to AV1 I cannot get it to turn the power off or switch inputs.


On my H24 with my Olevia TV I have a similar but different issue. If I press the DTV+TV Power button, it turns on the DTV box but NOT the TV. If I slide it to TV and press the center PWR button, the turn turns on.

I've tried different yamaha/olevia model choices and just can't get it to work.

What's wrong? I can't believe the newer equipment took a step backwards but I can't figure out how to fix it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

bubbagumper6 said:


> Got a link for the programming cable?


Nevermind, found the cable. Looks like I can build it using parts at work for free...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

bubbagumper6 said:


> Nevermind, found the cable. Looks like I can build it using parts at work for free...


Glad you found it. Be careful though. There are several cable designs out there, but only the JP1.3 design will work with the RCA remote (and most other new JP1 remotes). It's more complex to build than the simple design you may have found. I've built several cables over the years. If you have trouble finding the 6-pin connector as I have, you can cut off part of an old IDE (or similar) cable or glue two CD audio cables back to back.

Also keep in mind that much of the programming can be done without a cable, but a cable sure makes life a lot easier.

Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

mdavej said:


> Glad you found it. Be careful though. There are several cable designs out there, but only the JP1.3 design will work with the RCA remote (and most other new JP1 remotes). It's more complex to build than the simple design you may have found. I've built several cables over the years. If you have trouble finding the 6-pin connector as I have, you can cut off part of an old IDE (or similar) cable or glue two CD audio cables back to back.
> 
> Also keep in mind that much of the programming can be done without a cable, but a cable sure makes life a lot easier.
> 
> Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.


Yeah the schematic I found is a serial interface that uses 3 NPN transistors, a few resistors, and a few diodes. We have all these parts available here at work (I'm an electrical engineer, hehe) including the serial connector. The only thing I'm unsure of is the 6-pin connector but I know for a fact I have a ton of old IDE cables at home so I can sacrifice one of those 

But your right, it would be a lot easier if I could do the programming without the cable but now that I know it exists I might just have to build it so I can try it out, lol.


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I went to Walgreens to pick one up...but they were only marked down from $20 to $15, not $8. I still got one since $15 was the average online price anyway...

I got it to work with everything, and it turns everything on & off but it does it sequentially, is there a way for it to turn everything on/off at the same time instead of one by one?


----------



## ggtwo (Aug 19, 2010)

*mdavej,*

I don't suppose the *RemoteMaster* software you showed above for the *RCRP05B* has a *Macintosh* version, does it? Is that software _supplied_ with the remote (even though it doesn't come with the interface cable), _downloadable_ from *RCA*, or another source? RCA's site wasn't much help.

Have you seen any Mac software for these JP1.3 remotes? I haven't spotted it: all my Search Results _are_ (Site) Search Results, with one product that offers Mac-compatible software, and the RCA with other JP1s amidst the list, but no product that _obviously_ does both.

I can work around the Mac-compatibility, but I'd really rather not.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

We're actually very close to a working Mac version now per the last few posts in THIS thread. We just need more people to test it since the developer lacks the right hardware. The software is free, written by very talented end users over the course of about 10 years. You download it from the site linked above. I guess you could say the project is a lot like the freeware DD-WRT firmware for routers, only this is for remotes. The manufacturer of these remotes has kindly looked the other way all these years as we've hacked them to the hilt.

BTW, the RCA remote is now only $4 at walgreens.


----------



## bubbagumper6 (Aug 14, 2010)

mdavej said:


> We're actually very close to a working Mac version now per the last few posts in THIS thread. We just need more people to test it since the developer lacks the right hardware. The software is free, written by very talented end users over the course of about 10 years. You download it from the site linked above. I guess you could say the project is a lot like the freeware DD-WRT firmware for routers, only this is for remotes. The manufacturer of these remotes has kindly looked the other way all these years as we've hacked them to the hilt.
> 
> BTW, the RCA remote is now only $4 at walgreens.


$4 at YOUR walgreens...I already proved that just because yours has it for one price doesn't mean they all do...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

My walgreens never had them for $4 either, but I did get several reports of various places throughout the country that did. The clearance was definitely quite widespread. Looks like the party's over anyway. They're back up to $20, which still isn't bad considering the level of awesomeness


----------

